# New fairlady NISMO kit....



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

YUMMY!!!!!
http://www.takakaira.com/aerokits/aerokitindex.asp?sideon=sidemenu.asp?cat=4

Scroll down to NISMO and Click on fairlady Z33.


----------

